# What will the Nuggets look like NEXT season?



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Who the hell is going to play for Denver next season? I mean, I KNOW that Kiki wants this team to suck again, so they'll have a decent shot at getting Lebron James and all--but even if he DOES get Lebron James, isn't he STILL a little short on players?

Right now, this is what Nuggets fans have to look forward to in 2002-03:

PG Mark Jackson--George McCloud--Lorinza Harrington (?)
SG James Posey--Predrag Savovic
SF Nickoloz Tskitishvili--Ryan Bowen--Vincent Yarbrough
PF Juwan Howard--Donnell Harvey
C Marcus Camby--Nene Hilario

Guys that have not been re-signed:

Kenny Satterfield
Voshon Lenard
Carlos Arroyo
Zendon Hamilton
Mengke Bateer
Chris Anderson (?)

NOW! Call me crazy, but are there not a TON of pretty decent free agents out there who can be had for next-to-nothing? The Nuggets still haven't used a penny of their $4.5 mil midcap exception--why not make a bunch of one year, $1.5 mil offers to these dudes? SURELY three of them will bite, simply because they KNOW that they are going to OBVIOUSLY get an OPPORTUNITY to play BIGTIME MINUTES in Denver next season, simply by DEFAULT, since the Nuggets have A MAJOR SHORTAGE OF PLAYERS!

So, here's a list of guys who are still available (the BEST guys, that is--but only those who aren't getting any play right now, guys who may not be able to do any better than a one year, $1.5 mil deal--which is why I have excluded guys like Keon Clark), guys who would ABSOLUTELY play around 20 minutes/game for this GODAWFUL Nuggets team, surely THREE of them will cave in and take a one year, $1.5 mil offer from Denver--they will get an opportunity to play in Denver, they can "showcase their talents," and re-enter the free agent fray NEXT summer, hopefully with a little more luck. Here's the list:

Rodney Rogers
Ricky Davis
Michael Redd
Jeff McInnis
Matt Harpring 
Michael Doleac
Brian Skinner
Mark Blount
Travis Best 
Troy Hudson
Erick Strickland
Eric Piatkowski 

THEN there are the dudes who are RELATIVELY intriguing who could be had for even LESS than $1.5 mil, guys like:

Mitch Richmond
Bryon Russell 
Dell Curry 
Walt Williams 
Kevin Willis
Carlos Rogers
Vladimir Stepania 
Darvin Ham 
Tyrone Nesby 
Cal Bowdler
Willie Solomon
Eddie House 
Scott Padgett 
Rafer Alston 
Loren Woods
Vonteego Cummings 
William Avery
Dean Oliver
Lavor Postell
Antonis Fotsis 

There are ALL KINDS of possibilities here, but let me make the FOLLOWING suggestion, how about the Nuggets sign the following for guys to what amounts to a one year, $4.5 mil contract (all the salaries combined, that is):

Brian Skinner (one year, $1.5 mil)
Mark Blount (one year, $1.5 mil)
Mitch Richmond (one year, $1.0 mil)
Rafer Alston (one year, $500,000)

RATIONALE: We all know that Marcus Camby is going to be able to play about 15-20 games TOPS for the Nuggets, and that, while developing Nene Hilario is obviously a major priority, the dude IS going to be in CONSTANT FOUL TROUBLE, and he is EXTREMELY RAW. So you're going to need some more big guys, and I happen to think that both Brian Skinner and Mark Blount are decent young centers, they should both stick around in this league for quite a while--they won't ever be STARS, but they will have relatively long careers in the NBA, which is saying SOMETHING, don't you think? Mitch Richmond is a guy with a chip on his shoulder, with something to prove--he was a TERRIBLE fit in L.A., he needs a shot at redemption--and PEOPLE, this guy was scoring over 16 points/game THE YEAR BEFORE LAST in Washington! The dude has a little bit left in the tank, and this team needs a backup SG, because this Predrag Savovic guy isn't going to get it done (he wasn't even DRAFTED!)! AS FOR RAFER ALSTON: All I hear around here is how Rafer Alston just needs a chance, how exciting he is to watch--well, fellers, you have Mark Jackson as yr point guard next year, who better to show this kid what it REALLY MEANS to be an NBA point guard than Jackson? AND, if Alston simply DOESN'T GET IT, well, you don't re-sign him after next season! If he goes out there and SUCKS, well, at LEAST it'll shut you guys up once and for all, right?

THE THING IS, even if the Nuggets are able to go out and get a top free agent next summer, even if Tskitishvili and Hilario develop really quickly, even if the Nuggets win the Lebron James sweepstakes--they are STILL going to need a supporting cast! So why not let these guys AUDITION for supporting roles NEXT SEASON? You know? Here's what Denver looks like next year after signing these four dudes:

PG Mark Jackson (24 minutes/game)
SG James Posey (20 minutes/game at SG, 8 minutes/game at SF)
SF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (24 minutes/game)
PF Juwan Howard (32 minutes/game)
C Marcus Camby (injured for most of the season, as usual)

Backups:

George McCloud (12 minutes/game at PG, 8 minutes/game at SG)
Rafer Alston (12 minutes/game, all at PG)
Mitch Richmond (20 minutes/game at SG)
Ryan Bowen (16 minutes/game at SF)
Donnell Harvey (8 minutes/game at PF)
Nene Hilario (8 minutes/game at PF, 8 minutes/game at C)
Brian Skinner (20 minutes/game at C, when Camby is out)
Mark Blount (20 minutes/game at C, when Camby is out)

Lorinza Harrington (whoever the hell THAT is!), Predrag Savovic, and Vincent Yarbrough can all be stashed on the IR until needed. And, if all 13 of the dudes above are healthy at the same time--which is HIGHLY UNLIKELY--one of them will need to be stashed on the IR, too. AND, of course, none of those bums who haven't been re-signed by Denver will be re-signed.

The thing is, the 2002-03 Nuggets team that I am proposing will STILL suck, a LOT--they will STILL almost CERTAINLY be the worst team in the NBA--but they'll win around 21 games instead of, what, 15-17 games? PLUS, hopefully a couple of those dudes will be worth keeping for 2003-04 (and thereafter), you know? I mean, why NOT audition some of these dudes at rock bottom prices, ESPECIALLY since you're so short on players at the moment? And wouldn't you rather be the worst team in the league in 2002-03 instead of one of the 4-5 worst teams in NBA HISTORY?

AS FOR THE COACHING SITUATION. I am a native of Kentucky, and a graduate of the University of Kentucky, so I can tell you for a FACT that Tubby Smith is SICK AND TIRED of all the retarded UK fans throwing a fit about not winning the NCAA championship EVERY SINGLE YEAR! The expectations down there are RIDICULOUS, the Rick Pitino legend is almost as overblown at this point as the Adolph Rupp legend, and do NOT underestimate how much the color of Tubby's skin has to do with how little patience UK fans have for him and his brand of basketball! The dude is a TERRIFIC coach, and I MEAN IT--but, for his sake, I'd like to see him move on, before he gets FIRED! UK fans will eventually look back and realize what a hell of a coach Tubby was, but it won't be until after he's gone. I keep reading that Tubby wants a shot at the NBA--well, jesus, GIVE IT TO HIM! Why would you want to get another one of these recycled Del Harris types? You know? GO GET TUBBY SMITH!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

there are plenty of FA to have but why waste cap space on marginal players when we are gonna have mad cap space next season when the REAL players are available to sign!

besides we got a decent team - we should be fun to watch and surprise a few teams.

as for your list, please dont come in here and insult the nuggets when your a complete moron - none of those guys will sign for 1.5 mill for ONE year in DENVER. most of them are looking for much longer/bigger deals.

your basically asking us to either (a) sign guys for much less than they want or (b) fill our roster with marginal crappy players. we might sign blount, but beyond that whats the point?

you also believe the nuggets are trying to make the playoffs this year. you are a short term vision person, we are a long term team. i like kikis method alot better. you actually think winning 25 games instead of 20 is worth it.

you REALLY need to rethink this plan and do your homework before posting.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *NugzFan *
> there are plenty of FA to have but why waste cap space on marginal players when we are gonna have mad cap space next season when the REAL players are available to sign!


Try actually READING the post--if you sign the guys to one-year contracts, your 2003 cap space is unaffected, OBVIOUSLY.



> besides we got a decent team - we should be fun to watch and surprise a few teams.


Whether the Nuggets sign any or all of the guys I have suggested in my post, you're looking at one of the 2-3 ABSOLUTE WORST teams in the league next season.



> as for your list, please dont come in here and insult the nuggets when your a complete moron - none of those guys will sign for 1.5 mill for ONE year in DENVER. most of them are looking for much longer/bigger deals.


Any number of the guys on that list of 2002 free agents will end up signing for WAY LESS than they feel they are worth. If Rashard Lewis and Keon Clark can't do any better than $4.5 mil next season, how the hell is Brian Skinner or Mark Blount going to get more than $2 mil? By signing with the remarkably untalented Nuggets, these guys will get minutes, which will give them an opportunity to "showcase their talent," which will presumably allow them to sign much better contracts NEXT summer, when there will be WAY MORE TEAMS with cap space.



> your basically asking us to either (a) sign guys for much less than they want or (b) fill our roster with marginal crappy players. we might sign blount, but beyond that whats the point?


And Kenny Satterfield, Ryan Bowen, Donnell Harvey, Voshon Lenard (the list goes on and on) are NOT "marginal crappy players"? You're kidding, right?



> you also believe the nuggets are trying to make the playoffs this year. you are a short term vision person, we are a long term team. i like kikis method alot better. you actually think winning 25 games instead of 20 is worth it.


Again, TRY ACTUALLY READING SOMEONE'S POST NEXT TIME! I stated that the Nuggets get to be a LITTLE bit more competitive by signing these guys--that they will improve from a 16-66 team to a 21-61 team, which should STILL make them one of the 2-3 WORST teams in the league next season! Keep in mind that, even if you go 0-82, you STILL only have a 25% chance of winning the top overall pick in the lottery!



> you REALLY need to rethink this plan and do your homework before posting.


And YOU really need to try reading somebody's post next time before jumping all over their case. And YOU need to not contradict yourself so blatantly--are the Nuggets going to be "a decent team" that will "surprise a few teams," or will they win 20 ballgames? The thing is, if you win 20 ballgames, or 25 ballgames, or 30 ballgames, you are NOT decent, you SUCK! PERIOD!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

no sorry. it doesnt work like that. maybe in nbalive fantasy land, but not in the real world.

we are not going to sacrifice future cap space for a few more wins, and those player who will accept 1 year deals arent worth signing.

"And Kenny Satterfield, Ryan Bowen, Donnell Harvey, Voshon Lenard (the list goes on and on) are NOT "marginal crappy players"? You're kidding, right?"

right! vo is gone but the others will be regulars contributers on this team. besides, why give their minutes away for guys who are as good, if not worse?

so you want us to win 21 instead of 16? why? it means NOTHING. might ruin chemistry or stint the growth of one of our younger players or ruin lotto position. POINTLESS. and it costs money.

you have minimal GMing skills.

and to top it all off, you go on and on about the nuggets sucking. yes yes, very nice child. why? beacuse you realize your actual POINT is gone. its invalid. without merit. so you feel my insulting the team, that somehow makes you come across better or a winner.

yes, thats great. congrats. why dont you spend the next hour making a top 100 list why the nuggets suck. thatll be fun.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Dude!*



> Originally posted by *NugzFan *
> no sorry. it doesnt work like that. maybe in nbalive fantasy land, but not in the real world.
> 
> we are not going to sacrifice future cap space for a few more wins, and those player who will accept 1 year deals arent worth signing.


So what are you not understanding here? If you sign the dudes to one year deals, THE TEAM'S PRECIOUS CAP SPACE IS UNAFFECTED! How hard is that to understand? When a guy signs a ONE-YEAR CONTRACT, the contract expires AFTER ONE YEAR! Pretty confusing!



> "And Kenny Satterfield, Ryan Bowen, Donnell Harvey, Voshon Lenard (the list goes on and on) are NOT "marginal crappy players"? You're kidding, right?"
> 
> right! vo is gone but the others will be regulars contributers on this team. besides, why give their minutes away for guys who are as good, if not worse?


So who is this team's center when Camby misses 60 games? Ryan Bowen? WHAT? Why not try to sign a Rafer Alston or a Mark Blount, who knows, maybe they'll end up being solid role players for the Nuggets somewhere down the road? And, if Alston is HALF as fun to watch as people on these forums around here SAY he is, won't he put more people in the seats than ZENDON HAMILTON and MENGKE BATEER and KENNY SATTERFIELD?



> so you want us to win 21 instead of 16? why? it means NOTHING. might ruin chemistry or stint the growth of one of our younger players or ruin lotto position. POINTLESS. and it costs money.


Whether you make these moves or NOT, you're probably not going to be worse than the Andre Miller-less Cleveland Cavs, nor will you be better than the third-worst team (either Golden State or Memphis). And HOW is signing these guys going to "ruin chemistry"? You think this team HAS any CHEMISTRY? You're joking, right? And the growth of the young guys is not getting "stinted" (try "stunted") here, either. And I doubt you'll spend more money signing 3-4 of these decent free agents than you will re-signing bums like Kenny Satterfield and Mengke Bateer and whoever else.



> you have minimal GMing skills.


And you DO?



> and to top it all off, you go on and on about the nuggets sucking. yes yes, very nice child. why? beacuse you realize your actual POINT is gone. its invalid. without merit. so you feel my insulting the team, that somehow makes you come across better or a winner.
> 
> yes, thats great. congrats. why dont you spend the next hour making a top 100 list why the nuggets suck. thatll be fun.


Uhhhhh, if anybody out there feels like translating these final two paragraphs into the English language for me, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Roby everyone knows it doesnt affect the cap. They are saying theres no reason to sign guys like that who will only help them get another win or two. They will take time away from the real players and make them higher up in the lotto. It would make no sence to sign any free agents this season. Next season after the draft and if they sign any good FA's is when we can realy judge the Nuggets future


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

robyg; you are still living in nbalive fantasy land. you just say "sign him and him" doesnt the player have to accept to such a deal to play for denver?! you idiot.

you also are under the impression denver is trying to win NOW. thus filling roster spaces and positions, etc. you are an idiot. hell i want to lose - better draft pick. even you admit we will suck if we make the moves OR NOT. so why do them? might as well save the cash.

so stop posting stupidity. you have NO IDEA what your talking about - your plans are pointless, impossible and never going to happen.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *R-Star *
> Roby everyone knows it doesnt affect the cap. They are saying theres no reason to sign guys like that who will only help them get another win or two. They will take time away from the real players and make them higher up in the lotto. It would make no sence to sign any free agents this season. Next season after the draft and if they sign any good FA's is when we can realy judge the Nuggets future


nice post.


----------

